# 1st time winterizing



## revans417 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey everyone,
Just moved into a new house that has a 6 zone rain bird sprinkler system installed. I do not have any drain valves or blow out valves outside. The only ports that I can hook up my compressor to are in the pic below by the backflow preventer. The water comes into the system from the house on the left and out into the sprinkler system to the right. Where do I hook up my compressor to?


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't see anything to hook into there unless you are able to remove the backflow preventer and hook into the threaded fitting on the pipe going out to the sprinkler system. I can't quite tell from the picture though if any of the fittings are a compression fitting that would make it easy to remove or if both ends are soldered on - if so, then the option of removing is out, and there would have to be somewhere else to hook in to the system.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Below those little green caps is a flathead screw valve. Open one of those and try to supply air. I know 3/8 or so hose fits over mine and tighten with a hose clamp. You won't get a ton of cfm through these but it should work plenty at 60psi.

Just make sure the supply line is off and drained first.


----------

